# Lps that end supremely



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Gentle Giant - 3 Friends
Vand der Graaf Generator - Pawn Hearts
Genesis - Foxtrot
The Who - Who's Next


Get it on, huberts!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Roxy Music - for your pleasure
Beatles - revolver
Monkees - Pisces ,Aquarius, Jones ltd
Zombies - Odyssey and Oracle
YES - Going for the One
Moody Blues - To Our Children's Children's Children


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed
Procol Harum - A Salty Dog
Neil Young - Everyone Knows this is Nowhere


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah, Roxy Music is prog now. I do agree!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay - you caught me.

Seminal, seminal prog at least.
But only first lp.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey! You DID NOT catch me!

I never stipulated prog.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

VdGG - World Record


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure what is meant by "ends supremely" but this one has a great ending. Here is the last song on this three sided album "Second Winter" (one side of second disk is blank):


----------

